# The Purge 3: Wie realistisch ist das Szenario? - Schauspieler geben ihre Meinung



## SarahGundlach (17. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Purge 3: Wie realistisch ist das Szenario? - Schauspieler geben ihre Meinung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Purge 3: Wie realistisch ist das Szenario? - Schauspieler geben ihre Meinung


----------



## Odin333 (17. Januar 2017)

Das Szenario ist schon deshalb kaum realistisch, weil in einer solchen Welt spätestens nach drei Jahren diejenigen alle tot wären, die dumm genug sind, jedes Jahr aufs neue die "Sperrstunde" zu verschlafen.


----------



## Shotay3 (18. Januar 2017)

So ein Bullshit.... echt....


----------



## Enisra (18. Januar 2017)

naja, nicht mal die Idee ist neu, die wurde schon in der ersten Staffel Star Trek verarbeitet, das ist ja auch nur ein komischer Aufhänger mal wieder ein paar Home Invasion Filme zu drehen, aber als ob jetzt nur weil irgendwer keine Strafe erhält Automatisch zum Mörder wird. Das interessiert heute doch auch keinen, weswegen die Todesstrafe auch nichts bringt (und nur vollidioten fordern), weil es keinen Abhält.

Vorallem, was ist dass so für eine Logik: Ich darf ein paar Fensterscheiben einwerfen und geh dann nicht den Rest vom Jahr über die Rote Ampel und fahr auch wirklich 30 in der 30ger Zone?


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Januar 2017)

Der schlechteste Film, den ich letztes Jahr im Kino gesehen habe  
Sogar mieser als Independence Day und Ghostbusters (wobei ich bei letzterem nicht im Kino war). 

Und das Szenario war im ersten und, teilweise, im zweiten Teil wenigstens noch ein wenig realistisch umgesetzt. Der dritte wirft das alles aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Januar 2017)

Ich empfand bei "The Purge" die Prämisse schon im ersten Teil als völlig bescheuert.


----------

